# [SOLVED] gentoo vmware workstation 7.1

## virtguru

Hi everyone. 

I am trying for almost 2 days now to get a working gentoo installation to boot properly in vmware workstation 7.1. I have tried following this guide : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VMware_Guest and gentoo install doc, although the vmware wiki seems a bit dated. I have added all kernel modules in that guide and I have also tried genkernel but either way when booting it cannot find the root partition. 

On my custom kernel it will mount root on /dev/sda3 but then says cannot mount read/write , /etc/fstab is correct and my grub.conf is standard like in the guides (its ext4 btw and yes ext4 extensions is in my kernel, even tried rootfstype=ext4, but nothing is helping and I cannot copy/paste from it atm so here is sort version ):

custom kernel 2.6.34-r1:

```

VFS: mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3

(snip, then a few lines later...)

*checking root filesystem

/dev/sda3 clean 

remounting root filesystem read/write ...

Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write .. :(

Give root password for maintenance

```

If I go into maintenance I can see the root filesystem and files on it , but cannot do anything as it is mounted ro.

With genkernel and initrd its even worse. The genkernel will not even boot and for some reason wouldn't add ext4 extensions ( I booted with live CD and checked the .config from genkernel and EXT4 was not configured.

Can anyone figure out what I am doing wrong here ?Last edited by virtguru on Thu Aug 19, 2010 6:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## virtguru

Ok here are some further details after booting back in with the livecd and chrooting:

lspci -k:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 08)

        Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

        Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

        Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

        Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

00:07.7 System peripheral: VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (rev 10)

        Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter

        Subsystem: VMware SVGA II Adapter

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)

        Subsystem: VMware LSI Logic Parallel SCSI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: mptspi

        Kernel modules: mptspi

00:11.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI bridge (rev 02)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

02:00.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB

        Subsystem: VMware Virtual Machine Chipset

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] 79c970 [PCnet32 LANCE] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] PCnet - Fast 79C971

        Kernel driver in use: pcnet32

        Kernel modules: pcnet32

02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Ensoniq Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI64V, AudioPCI128

        Kernel driver in use: ENS1371

        Kernel modules: snd-ens1371

02:03.0 USB Controller: VMware USB2 EHCI Controller

        Subsystem: VMware USB2 EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd
```

grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.34-gentoo-r1-bender)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-bender root=/dev/sda3 vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-bender

title bender-vm

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bender root=/dev/sda3 vga=791
```

from my kernel config:

```
/bender/ livecd ~ # grep -i MPT vmware-config

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

/bender/ livecd ~ # grep -i PIIX4 vmware-config

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

/bender/ livecd ~ # grep -i MPT vmware-config

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

/bender/ livecd ~ # grep -i SYM vmware-config

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

```

fstab:

```
/bender/ livecd ~ # cat /etc/fstab

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Any ideas what I am missing ?

----------

## virtguru

I remade the vm using the Buslogic scsi adapter and recompiled the kernel with Buslogic module and it is working now.

----------

